# Funkin Carvings of 2009



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Here are the Funkins I have craved so far for 2009


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Lotus you are very talented. Very nice job!!!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Those look great Lotus! I see you even got the MJ Thriller face in there too, nice job!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

those are very cool. What do you use to carve them?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, you've been busy. You are the Funkin Master!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

lowdwnrob said:


> those are very cool. What do you use to carve them?


Wood Burner Hot Knife


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Gizmo Redo


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the Michael Jackson Thriller one!!! Well done! Would you happen to have a pattern you're interested in sharing? (pretty please with bloody fingers on top?)

Are these the artificial pumpkins you get from places like Michael's A&C?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are cool! What, did you raid Michael's entire inventory of Funkins or what?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Are those carved all the way through, or do you just remove the top layer?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, these are great!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Great job! and thanks for reminding me I have 2 I bought last year after halloween that I have to get moving on carving.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hawks Hill Haunter said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Michael Jackson Thriller one!!! Well done! Would you happen to have a pattern you're interested in sharing? (pretty please with bloody fingers on top?)
> 
> Are these the artificial pumpkins you get from places like Michael's A&C?


Sadly no I don't got the pattern anymore I got the pattern from my friend = ( Yes those are the pumpkin from Michael's and A C 


HalloweenZombie said:


> Those are cool! What, did you raid Michael's entire inventory of Funkins or what?


My Michael's always overstocks on them 



scareme said:


> Are those carved all the way through, or do you just remove the top layer?


Yup Carved all the way through


----------



## badmojo (Aug 28, 2009)

Hawks Hill Haunter said:


> Would you happen to have a pattern you're interested in sharing? (pretty please with bloody fingers on top?)


http://www.zombiepumpkins.com/patternsearch.php


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Joe I said it before and I'll say it again - those are da shahnizzit!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Those are great. I never have time to carve real pumpkins because if you do them early they will rot in 2 days. Do you just set them on strand lights to light them all?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

spideranne said:


> Those are great. I never have time to carve real pumpkins because if you do them early they will rot in 2 days. Do you just set them on strand lights to light them all?










I use these


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

best way ...last forever
good job


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very cool


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yep, those are pretty dern cool.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow those are all great.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

dam nice work lotus


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

Are you using a dremel type tool to carve the funkins or a saw designed for artificial pumpkins? I have both and would be interested in knowing which is the best tool for the job.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Zombies R Us said:


> Are you using a dremel type tool to carve the funkins or a saw designed for artificial pumpkins? I have both and would be interested in knowing which is the best tool for the job.


I use a simple hot knife like this


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

ROFL Patrick the starfish that's pretty scary heheheh


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. 
I don't know which one I like best.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW! I am in awe!!! Very cool designs.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Very cool job there lotus.. I have to get cracking and get some new ones for this year to carve em up


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

badmojo said:


> http://www.zombiepumpkins.com/patternsearch.php


Thanks badmojo! they have some great patterns!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Lotus,these are very nice. Thanks for sharing your way of carving also. I might give it a try for next year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You've inspired me! I've bought two at Michales to try out. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work Lotus, and for everyone else after you check out zombiepumpkins for patterns take a look here

www.jp'sjamminpumpkins.com


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great work Lotus!!!! I absolutely love the Gizmo pumpkin.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I always forget to to buy some Funkins! Wonder if they sell the knife at Micheals?"

oI wonder if there is a site that will convert an image to a pumpkin-carveable image? I have seen Elvis, even Ed McMahon, but I am really in need of a Sinatra & Dean Martin...


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

kprimm said:


> Nice work Lotus, and for everyone else after you check out zombiepumpkins for patterns take a look here
> 
> www.jp'sjamminpumpkins.com


That link didn't work for me but I did a google search and this is the site it found: www.jamminpumpkins.com


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Way, way cool. Excellent work


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Lotus,

Do you find the "dreaded black band" inside the Michael's pumpkins to detract at all from the finished product? I would like to skip dremeling it off before carving if possible. From your pictures, everything looks good to me. Excellent job!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I never remove them, usually they don't show up when the light is on but when the do i just go with it.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! Those are great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice! I always enjoy these funkins, but they take up too much time for me!


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Lotus said:


> Wood Burner Hot Knife


Do you use a dimmer when you carve or is the burner on full blast?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They are all so well done. I am envious.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

if you plan on getting rid of any the pirate one would LOVE to come and play in my yard. hint hint


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

KY Halloween said:


> if you plan on getting rid of any the pirate one would LOVE to come and play in my yard. hint hint


Oh, I didn't know you wanted a pirate one! :googly:


----------

